# Chinaberry Harest



## WoodLove (Nov 10, 2012)

Anyone in the central Florida area (Polk County) wanting some chinaberry trees? My neighbor has two that he is interested in having removed. He doesnt have the money to pay for the removal but would let you take all the wood you want. The trees are approx. 60 ft tall and 3+ft across the base.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2012)

Save the big crotches! I love figured Chinaberry.


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 10, 2012)

I dont have a chainsaw to harvest the tree. My neighbor mentioned tht he would like to have the trees removed. I was just putting it out there for anyone that wants to get their hands on some large slabs of chinaberry..... they would have to do the cutting and milling though 



Kevin said:


> Save the big crotches! I love figured Chinaberry.


----------

